# New ShadowCast first pic



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

In the drop down box in your picasa account, select a larger size like 640 or 800.

Mine is being built right after yours!

Like so:


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice Ride! I bet you'll enjoy her.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that a front deck hatch?


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

From the Hotel window on the way home...


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

Opening up the power!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

This keeps getting better! Is that the suzuki 20 that's really light weight?

Post pics of it mounted!

If you already picked yours up...that means I should be soon :'(


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulation ..Looks Great.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks real nice. What color is that?


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

Hull; Fighting Lady Yellow
Deck; Whisper Grey


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like a fun boat..Congrats!


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

Progress...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great looking ride!! Glad to see we got one in NC now!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I wish I had a four stroke on my shadowcast's so I could hear myself think ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

How much is a that set up?$ If u don't mind asking.really nice skiff.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> From the Hotel window on the way home...



Do you thing that truck can take all that tongue weight?

I would also put in some high test so it will have an easier time pulling that sled.

Good thing the engine is not on there.



Awesome setup.  

Welcome to the family.


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

Updates...

Just completed the move from the Triangle our new home about 4 miles from the Ramp at ICW Hampstead, NC. I plan to get out there after Easter to finish the Motor break-in and stalk some Reds.
@High & Dry, that truck was def overkill but a nice perk with my job! I just happened to be working near Ft. Pierce, FL. that week so my new sled got a free ride home. 
Now she's rigged up to my old bullet proof Fishing/Beach Buggy, a 2000 AWD Subaru Outback.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to Hampstead! Good to have another Ankona owner around. Give me a shout and we'll fish sometime.

Pete


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

Will do Pete, looking forward to it!


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

EdMan, any performance numbers on the 20 Suzuki yet? I am looking hard at that engine to replace a 25 Merc on mine.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> EdMan, any performance numbers on the 20 Suzuki yet? I am looking hard at that engine to replace a 25 Merc on mine.


What year merc? The 2000-2004 2strokes put out allot of power. I'm getting 29mph right now with mine....with a 20 4stroke your probably looking at around 22 average mph


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The zuke is the best option in a 4 stroke. If you have a merc 25 2 stroke keep it. No brainer right there.


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Matty, is that top end speed?


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

2003, What prop are you using Matt?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> 2003, What prop are you using Matt?


A 10x15 SS solas prop with a custom cup from a local shop




> Matty, is that top end speed?


Yes, wide open top end fully loaded with two people, half-ish tank, and gear. 25.4kts on my GPS which is ~29mph

If you have this motor- keep it!!! it's the best small outboard ever made.


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Matty! I'd love to pick your brain on the shadowcast. I'm close to putting in my order for one.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Thanks Matty! I'd love to pick your brain on the shadowcast. I'm close to putting in my order for one.


Sure, send me a message and ill give you my #


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

No numbers yet, but I finished the break-in today and it runs great. This motor weighs 97 lbs. and preforms well with stock prop. The DF20 is the first motor with EFI in this class.
This motor idles nice and quiet for slooowww stalking...
Even if this motor is 5 mph slower WOT, (although I doubt it) than a 2stroke 25 it is still just what I want on a shallow skiff like the ShadowCast.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I seen Blackmantis skiff in person at enp this weekend.1st time seein a shadowcast in person.Really nice skiffs.I really liked all his Strongarm equipment,had all the bells and whistles.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Creek it was nice to meet you guys down there and your IPB is damn nice too!


----------

